# John Erdos



## missmypizza (Oct 23, 2008)

Has anybody had dealings with John Erdos? We paid over $5000 for a Dining Setting in early August and received only a table some six weeks later. We are still waiting on the chairs and keep getting the round around and lies from staff whenever we call. We are worried and was wondering whether anybody else has had similar problems? If so, can somebody point us in the right direction for taking this matter further?


----------



## cfbsing (Feb 11, 2011)

Hi,

We are also experiencing problems of a different issue with the same shop.If your issue is still valid please let me know

Thanks


----------



## MangoMania (Feb 9, 2012)

*John Erdos - Complaint*

Sorry you too have had the displeasure of dealing with John Erdos gallery on this level. We also are experiencing serious consumer issues with this business due to sales deception and fraud which has been expensive and time consuming. It turns out there are many others who are also in the same position. I feel your pain!

Please let me know if you have or are still experiencing issues.


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

And the point of reviving a 1 year old thread is....???

write a new one if you feel others need to know something !


----------



## MangoMania (Feb 9, 2012)

Hi Lenochka, Thanks for your input. I am responding to a thread that had first started over a year back and responded to if you read the first post. This is a response so no need to start a new thread at this point as want to hear feedback from the previous posters as they had asked as well.


----------

